# Fly fishing from a SUP



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

pm Paint It Black. He's done both very recently.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Both have plus's and minus's. 

Depending on the boat, issues with hull slap and draft. More expenses for gas, oil, etc. But it will open up more spots for you. If you get to a place you want to fish and another boat is there, it is easy to run to another spot. If you are paddling to an area and some is there or runs over it, it will be more work to move on. A boat is more stable for throwing a fly and you can get higher up to see the fish better, which you can give you more set up time for getting a cast off.

Fishing off a nice SUP will give you lots of close shots at fish, these can also be obtained in a boat. In my experience fishing off my SUP, fish don't seem to spook the way they do when I am in a boat. They may know you are there and may be weary of you, but a lot of times they don't dart off. They swim away slowly. Not all but most. 

You can car fish with a SUP, meaning put it in anywhere that you can step into the water. It will challenge your balance if you don't have good balance. The more time you spend on it the better you will get though. You will have to make sure you learn to throw your fly with minimal movement to not shake the board too much. 

You will have to learn a good way for yourself to transfer from the paddle to the rod when you see fish. This is where the better height of a boat comes in. But the advantage/disadvantage (however you see it) is you will be closer to the fish.

I have blast fishing off my SUP now. Go try whatever board you think might get. Take a rod and demo it while throwing a fly to see what you think.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I have one of these on order. Can't wait to give it my best.
https://www.facebook.com/CayoSupBoatworks


----------



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

Have you considered one of the kayaks that are made to stand in? There are some great new yaks on the market that are flatter and more stable to stand in yet easier and more efficient to paddle long distances than a SUP. Diablo Paddlesports here in Austin makes a good one: http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/ cheers


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Beavis, the fact I can launch the SUP from anywhere is one of the main reasons I want one, that and the price. I appreciate all the info, I think I'm going to take a trip to the east coast and demo a Dragonfly.

Yellowdog, Cayo is doing great work, and they are local. Met the owner a couple times, super nice company. The main reason I'm. Looking at a Dragonfly more so then another is because they have a lot more options i.e. batteries, bow lights, under bow lights etc...

Deploy, they only reason I haven't looked at a yak is due to size. Yaks seem to be bulky and harder to transport. I may be wrong though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Around a year ago, I was out on a flat with my buddy in his Waterman. Now, I have been poling skiffs for years, across wide open large super shallow flats with no where to jump on plane and run out of. But for whatever reason. We had just pulled up to a flat that I had never been to before. I looked own this vast flat and thought to myself how incredible it must be to do it on a paddle board.

A few months ago, my buddy Dan Decibel and I decided to take his two Diablos out to Flamingo with my skiff. We hauled them to the fishing grounds and split up. That was the best fishing I have ever experienced. So I was hooked. the only thing was those Diablo's were quite heavy, and I didn't like that we had to crazy glue then together, as one of them split at the seem. 

I bounced around with the idea of making my own for a while, then I finally pulled the trigger on a Cayo 12'2. 

I love the board, so far I have only caught one oceanside poon on it, but I love it. I've only used it a few times with the bad weather we've had. 
Now that I have another skiff, I will probably strap it on the skiff and run to spots and drop it in and fish.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Couldn't you just wade


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Couldn't you just wade


No you can't. The bottom here in South Florida is super soft mud. If you try to hop out and wade, you'll end up balls deep in mud. Unless you're on a sandbar, or certain areas. But for the most part it's probably 80% Soft bottom to 20% not so soft.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

If anyone has first hand experience with fishing from a SUP I have questions about the equipment and the process:
1- When you see a fish where do you put your paddle?
2- Where do you keep your rod?
3- Are there SUP specific rod holders and fishing gear?
Thanks


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you check out my post on the bragging spot section you'll see how I rigged mine up. A bucket to keep my rod handy with fly line striped out, and then some hooks from Home Depot rigged onto suction cups to use as a paddle mount. As you spot the fish, put the paddle down on the holders, grab rod and get ready to make cast. I probably blew like 15 shots before I finally got a fish, mostly because I wasn't able to judge when to put the paddle down and grab the rod. I kept on doing the switch to late and ended up right on the fish. I learned to do the switch from further out and allow to drift into position while doing the swap.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

yellowdog,

It is a personal preference in terms of how you set your board up. To me it is a trial and error thing. As paint it black said, blowing shots on fish in the beginning is part of learning how you want to set your board up. No one way is better than the other, just how you prefer your set up. 

I am usually always moving when fishing. I only carry a 5 gallon bucket with the tackle kit that fits over it for carrying a camera, extra lures/rigging, a bottle of water or 2, and extra rod(s). My life jacket is on the back. I keep 1 rod between my feet on the deck. 

When I see a fish, I take a slow down stroke or two, set the paddle blade down on the life jacket and the handle down on my right side and grab the rod while doing that. This has worked for me for being as quiet as possible. Even when doing it quickly. I also have a belt with a loop on that I use sometimes. Instead of putting the handle all the way down, I just put it in the loop.

Ram mounts has some suction cup ball mounts. I am planning on getting 1 or 2 in the future. I want to mount a rod holder on 1 and have it between my feet and sticking up at a 30-45 degree angle out in front so it is easier to grab without having to bend all the way down. It will be a trial and error thing because I do not want it to get in the way of paddling.

Can't wait to see your new Cayo, I love fishing out of mine. If you have any more questions, just ask.


Gatornation, Dragonfly makes some nice boards too. But my advice would be to keep it simple. There are aftermarket options for everything you mentioned for the times when you just want to keep it simple.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Is there a source for suction cup rod holder and paddle mounts or do I have to MacGyver it?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw them at surf expo this year. Here is one

http://www.rammount.com/NewProducts/KayakSuctionCupMount/tabid/2788/Default.aspx

I see what you say about McGyvering it. At expo, they just had single suction holders with rod tubes mounted on top of them. I don't see anything like that on their website. You could pick the board up with it. You could buy the suction cup holder and then pick which rod holder you want. Another way to do it even cheaper would be something like this.

http://www.standupzone.com/forum/index.php?topic=17275.0


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just McGyvered mine with hooks from Home Depot, suction cups from Harbor Freight and some zip ties. It definitely works great, but doesn't look as "cool". My buddy used to use wood blocks with the same home depot hooks screwed into them, then he velcro'd the wood blocks to the Diablo boards. But they would fall off. So after seeing my suction cup rig, he took some suction cups that came with one of his older kayak that had threaded holes on top. The hooks just screwed right into the suction cups. 


I also like using a push pole much better for shallow water than a paddle. I'm going to rig the push pole on one side and the paddle on the other. I have a roadie 20qt yeti on mine, for the all day trips. I can fit a 6pack of water, and a coupe PB sandwiches. I am going to just build a casting platform/seat to use on the board when I mothership it out. I can keep the food and drinks in the yeti onboard the skiff. Keep it light weight. 

5 Gal bucket to strip my line into and hold my fly rod up, too.



























And lastly, my rod on my bucket.


----------



## Dpack10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Eric, you think a bucket is the way to go? Or do you think one of those finger pads Chase makes would work?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric, you think a bucket is the way to go? Or do you think one of those finger pads Chase makes would work?



Honestly, my personal preference is the bucket. It holds the fly rod higher to you and ready to cast. And have you stepped on one of those mats? Although the mats Chase make are the best mat on the market that I have used, all of those mats are deadly.
If you step on the mat, you will be launched and land on your back. I know plenty of guys who have nearly broken their back on a gunwale for stepping on the mat by mistake. 
Last thing I want while on the paddle board is to slip on the mat and land on the yeti and/or paddle board then into the water. You don't really have much space on the board to move around, and I have used my HCFT mat on the paddle board for reds. 
But the mat will get wet when you catch a fish, you might step on it as you turn around to grab a camera or anything for that matter. I feel that it could get sketchy to say the least.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

West Wall Boatworks in Port Charlotte is a dealer for Dragonfly. Steve Hall, the owner also runs charters in a Dragonfly Grandslam skiff. Very friendly and helpful folks. He has lots of fishing SUP's and really cool kayaks that are set up for fishing. He also has a great selection of flys and some fly fishing stuff. Give him a call and he will be happy to discuss the Dragonfly with you.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

I have SUPs and kayaks. If I had to choose one, it would be the kayak.


----------



## menzor29 (May 23, 2012)

If you would like to know about SUP fishing you should probably check out jaxkayakfishing.com it has all the info you would ever need to know about paddle fishing. Has an actual SUP forum section or at least it use to whenever i was into such things.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the wilderness systems tarpon 140 kayak and although it is a great yack I hated fishing out of it! It killed my back and I even had the gel seat. They show in their advertisement a guy standing up fishing- they must have got him from the circus! I tried and have I have good balance, tried 5 times on different trips= fell out 3 times, fell in it 2 times. I bought a SUP and it is great to sneak up on fish and spot them much better but I did lose a lot of nice fish because of how easy the SUP moves. It is hard to get a fish away from the mangroves when they dart out and grab your fly, as the run for cover and you set the hook you aren't pulling them away from cover, it pulls you to the cover allowing them enough to get your line caught up in the roots/branches. I started using a grapple anchor on a 4' line with the loop end around my ankle. I'm fishing 2' or less so as soon as I get a strike I nudge the anchor over the side... It helps


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't have it yet but I have a 138 Cayo SUP ordered. It has two stake out anchor holes in the deck, one forward and one behind the cooler seat. The stake out anchor looks like it would work well in shallow water but I am not sure how quickly you could deploy it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My Cayo 12'2 doesn't have those stake out holes. I just have a 2.5lb weight tied to a rope, tied to my yeti. I either kick it off, or drop it slowly to hold in place. It actually works very well.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

What is your take on the stake out anchor. Good addition or ...?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

That bucket idea is perfect.  I just got a new fin for my board and will test it by the middle of next week when work does not get in the way.

Here is what I use. 6" surf fin



Here is the upgrade



comparison



But on my next Cayo, I will have something like this.



but probably with fins like these


----------



## rjackh90 (Jun 4, 2012)

I would vote a used skiff over a SUP if it can fit your budget. 

Have you looked at soloskiffs? Kind of a mix of a SUP and tiny skiff. Pelican ambush is tiny and has a motor too.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Beavis fishes?


----------



## robbiewall (Jun 3, 2010)

> If anyone has first hand experience with fishing from a SUP I have questions about the equipment and the process:
> 1-  When you see a fish where do you put your paddle?
> 2- Where do you keep your rod?
> 3- Are there SUP specific rod holders and fishing gear?
> Thanks


Best budget setup is the ocean kayak Nalu. I have been fishing one for 3 years. Better then a basic SUP b/c there is no hull slap, and a storage hatch big enough to take multiple rigged rods. It does everything the $1200 setups do for half the price. It tracks unbelievably well; almost too well, you have to work to turn it in place.

1. I use a bamboo Pushpole and drop it into a scupper right behind me to anchor. Push pole is 100% better than a paddle in flats.

2. On the deck between my legs. That and a foam patch with flies are the only things on deck. 

3. Don't buy into the hype over tons of gear; skip the fancy grab bars, coolers, rod-holders, anchor sticks, do-hickeys and other BS. I can grab my board in one hand, a rod and paddle or pole in the other and walk 50 yards to a launch. U just don't need all that crap.


----------



## Rod_Gentry (Jun 26, 2014)

> I have questions about the equipment and the process:

This was supposed to be the year that I built the SUP.  I have a Freedomhawk which goes like an SUP when you hit the fishing groounds, but it paddles really well, basically best of both worlds, but it is heavy so unless you have a boat ramp it is a bear to launch realistically a trailer job.  And takes a beating in any trailering I have tried.  Which is why I thought of an SUP, though all rigged for the flats it probably isn't any easier to move around.

What actually happened is that I am building a Solo Skiff type skiff.

>1-  When you see a fish where do you put your paddle?

Well on the one hand the whole poling thing is really a two man job, it is tough to be your own guide.  But you can have a set of pole rod carriers on the side of the riser/seat/or deck.  Mine comes with a pole so you can leave one end in the water and do  Flip Pallot tango with it where you clench it in your crotch.


>2- Where do you keep your rod?

The idea with the SUP I was making was that it would have a platform, and the rods and poles would go on the side, not a great system but seems to work.  The Freedomhawk has a grab rail and you can rig a rod so it rests over the grab rail to the bow of the boat, but then they are big boats.  A lot of this is pretty cluttered, but when you are actually fishing you have it out of the way.

>3- Are there SUP specific rod holders and fishing gear?
Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGOUisQi0Rw

around 1:40 you can see where they have the rods over the grab to the anchor.  The same thing can be done on a SUP, getting the rods out front.  These boats are run from the center, there is always less stability at the ends even if the ends are square.  So you can push junk out to the ends, people in the middle.  Reverse of a skiff where the stowage is everywhere, but mostly central, while the angling stations are at the ends.

Here is SuperfishHal, hard to keep a clean deck, but you can see the gear


----------



## Woundup (Jun 6, 2020)

salty_waders said:


> Have you considered one of the kayaks that are made to stand in? There are some great new yaks on the market that are flatter and more stable to stand in yet easier and more efficient to paddle long distances than a SUP. Diablo Paddlesports here in Austin makes a good one: http://www.diablopaddlesports.com/ cheers


Yeah they make incredible rigs. Talk about a microskiff! They are so decked out I have a hard time calling them paddleboards, although I guess they are. Probably closed to a boat in the amount of utility they offer.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

I fly fish off my SUP and love it! I can put in just about every where. Only negatives I could say about it is, not good in windy conditions and I wish I could put a stake pole on it. Other than that I enjoy it more than my yak. It’s about the best thing I got until I get a skiff


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

salty_waders said:


> Have you considered one of the kayaks that are made to stand in? There are some great new yaks on the market that are flatter and more stable to stand in yet easier and more efficient to paddle long distances than a SUP. Diablo Paddlesports here in Austin makes a good one: Diablo Paddlesports cheers


I have me fly fished from diablos for 10 years, hands down best fly fishing boat. Chupacabra with skeg (must on 10’) and Larry chair and your all squared away.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn autocorrect, let me clarify. Best kayak for fly fishing and with skeg, Track well. Those are the adios in the pic but bought the 10’ for the wife and it’s so small and light and still performs well, I like it better.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have fly fished from a Diablo Adios, a Cayo 12' SUP, and a We-no-nah Fisherman canoe over the years...

Which of the three did I prefer and which do I still have in my garage?

The canoe...and its not even close...

View media item 1925


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a paddle board and a gheenoe. If I had to pick one. I would buy a cheap small jon boat or gheenoe type with an outboard. 

When you are alone on that flat with little to no wind it is so much fun in a paddle board. When you paddle for an hour to get to your flat and there’s are no fish or someone else is already there. There is nothing worse than knowing the next closest spot is a 30min paddle. Oh yeah when the wind picks up fishing paddle boards are a bear to paddle. 

If the area you fish is wadable there value really increases. But 20+mph with a outboard vs. 4-5mph with a paddle board if you are in decent shape. Wind in your face speeds 0-3mph depending on wind speed. Kneeling can help. So if your runs are short this is a non Issue. 

If you go the paddle board route the bucket is the way to go for a fly rod. Some bote paddle boards have a paddle slot to hold your paddle to cast. I use the forward bungees and slide my paddle under them. Small mushroom anchor you can kick off the deck when you hook a fish is nice to not get dragged around. Or some boards have stakeout holes.


----------

